# Aquascaping 20 gallon high?



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

you should check out Your Tanks section and see other members 20gallon tank pictures, theres a couple of really good aquascaped 20gal high tanks there that might give you some ideas. I also think tall driftwood is good, another thing is to get some similar looking and sized rocks and put it on top of each other to create a mountain look, or make a slope on your substrate or something. I also have 20g high, but its not that well scaped, only using it for practice (im still newbie hehe) coz im planning of getting bigger tank and better equipment in the near future.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i have one over in the Journals forum that i am in the middle of. i still need to add some plants and also fish, but it is shaping up.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Hydrophyte, how about a link? I have a couple of these in my garage.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

here is the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/88287-20-gallon-riparium-easy-plants-2.html

i planned this one to be easy to set up. it is planted with Home Depot-esque varieties. i hope to finish planting it up tonight. i have it in a little provisional photo studio, but i will move it into place and also add fish sometime soon.


----------

